# Lowline,Dexter,or Highlander?



## Pheasant283 (Mar 24, 2010)

Looking to get into a smaller line of cattle, for a smaller acreage. Just want to hear some thoughts and experiences on these breeds. My goal is to raise grass fed beef. Also I am in Eastern, WY, pasture is steep in spots and consists of grass and sage brush. Do also have the occasional predator (coyote, MT Lion). Any and all info. would be appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Small acreage calls for fewer cattle, not necessarily smaller ones. No breed does well on weeds and brush. If you were asking what brand of chainsaw, I'd suggest whatever brand has a dealership nearby. Same for cattle breeds. Buy what is common in your area. Lots of reasons for that.


----------



## mulemom (Feb 17, 2013)

Haypoint has a good point-people raise what sells so your neighbors most likely will have what sells the best in your area. Also will depend on whether you're selling on the hoof or hanging. I did a lot of reading about Murray Gray's which are supposed to be bred for pasture based beef. Seems that size depends on bloodlines since the breed started out small but got bred larger here. We found a breeder close to us, his entire herd was under 48".


----------



## tripletmom (Feb 4, 2005)

We had highlanders in Wi, they're not small! They were pleasant enough but they'd throw their heads around and you have to be very careful of their horns. Ours were totally grass fed and the meat was very lean.


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

If you get small cattle then want to liquidate you are in a pickle, you will not get top dollar at the auction barn. As I recall, South Dakota a Big Beef State, not much of a market for small, furry, horned cattle if you don't have a niche market.


----------



## SVWfarmer (Dec 5, 2013)

I raise Highlanders and agree with tripletmom, tho some can be shorter in stature they are not small by any means. My cows average 1200 pounds and of course the bulls are quite a bit bigger with my last bull who was on the smaller side being 1900. And even though some will eat a fair amount of brush it is not ideal for raising grass fed beef. They grow slower than the majority of beef breeds and do produce lean meat but need good pasture to do so. Mine are very friendly but do go through a protective period right after calving that can make those horns pretty dangerous.


----------



## WildRoots (Nov 24, 2013)

One good thing about horns is that the cattle can protect themselves better, if predators are a big threat.


----------



## WJMartin (Nov 2, 2011)

I started out with Dexters and am moving into Lowlines. I like my Dexters but they have issues. I had cow fever when I bought so ended up with what should have been culled, I only have one original cow left, butchered the bull and sold a cow for pasture pet, have two heifers we'll see - ugly feet not sure about udders, but this can happen with any breed. They are thrifty, I keep mine too fat. We have had some cold temps and bad ice storm and they came through fine, even the month old calf, summers here have been record setting hot and they had no problems calving in August, trying to stop that. I like how easy they are to handle and the amount of beef from the smaller breed, mine are horned, I've had no problems but those steers are gone at about 28 months and I'm glad of it, I have a first time heifer due in three weeks and she is getting testy using her horns just to be pushy, I never go out without something in my hand even though she has never tested me, you just never know.

Dexters, most don't have the beef type feet, square and blocky, they are long toed back on the heel, I keep thinking I need to have my old cow trimmed until I look at Dexters from the UK and think OK she's fine. If taken care of they are long lived, I know of one that was 22 when she was butchered for hamburger, she wouldn't breed back, don't know if I could do that but for those who hang onto their old gals they are often still calving at 14 - 15 years old, my gal is 9 and is doing great. Mine are all 40" and smaller, weigh between 700 - 800. The two year old steer we're eating now weighed 800 with no grain finishing, just grass, and he is delish.

Reason I'm leaving Dexter - can't stand the bickering that goes on about the differences within the breed and there is ALOT of bickering and differences - you really need to spend the money on testing for some genetics that can be lethal - registration, they don't allow percentage and registration can be a pain, Dexters aren't a commercial breed, my gal just delivered a lowline cross heifer and I'm thrilled - once you understand their genetics breeding shouldn't be an issue - when I got cows I thought I might want to milk some, since that desire is gone I want just a good beef breed.

I purchased a bred lowline cow with her first heifer calf from a well known lowline breeder, she has good feet, good udder, and no horns. Surprisingly she isn't any taller than my Dexters and has settled down and is becoming quit gentle. She is all beef cow. In talking with a couple of folks around here who had Dexters and are now raising Lowline, the lowline just finish out better for us on the type of forage we have available. I doubt that they would be able to defend their young very well but I've read that Canadians use feeding routines to stop nighttime calving and that has helped stop wolves from stealing newborns.

Lowline registration is undergoing changes - the testing lab is upgrading and there is a lot of retesting that is having to take place and this lab is slow but you have no other choices to use, politics. You can register percentage and cross breed bulls are quite desirable. 

I love the looks of the Highlanders. 

So decide what you want, and you may be like me and have to have cattle a few years before that comes clear, select a breed that will be thrifty on your forage and meet your needs. Good luck.


----------



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

We picked up a lowline bull calf just over a year ago. Love him. Likes to be scratched, just a really nice animal. His first offspring arrived two weeks ago without a hitch. Mom is angus. Calf is a bull. WE have not decided if we are going to cut him yet or sell him as a bull.
Two more calves on the way.


----------

